# Ring2 Doorbell



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Does anyone have any knowledge of Ring2 doorbell not consistent in watching live video?


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*What is the speed of your internet connection and your roaming data plan. I've had clients with issues due to either or BOTH of those parameters. :sad:

Also, if the WiFi signal is weak at the door, it drops the throughput speed down considerably.

*


----------

